

How Apple got widgets right on iOS - nayanvemula
https://medium.com/@nayan/how-apple-got-widgets-right-on-ios-b32e5564bc4a

======
nicc_ap
This is a major release with extensions being the secret sauce. Waiting to see
all the magic that developers would create. Apple has done its part, now its
up to the app developers :)

------
dhruvtv
>> Apple made it so easy that all your widgets are just a swipe away from
anywhere even if you are inside an app.

This, to me, is the best part.

